# Very Excited To Be Here!!!



## Mbrwr (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello... we're a family of 4 (kids are 10 and 7)and we just bought our first RV, an Outback 312BH. We're driving from FL to Ohio to pick it up the Friday after thanksgiving. We couldn't be happier. We've done a LOT of tent camping and last year we bought a pop-up which we loved. Our plans include to visit all 49 (already been to Hawaii) States with this TT. The whole family is tickled pink!!!! Can't wait to start using our new "toy" and to meet a few of you on a Rally somewhere!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome!!! It looks like you're going to Holman in Ohio, right? They were great with us in 2009 when we then-newbies went to Ohio to pick up ours.

Print out the Predelivery Inspection (PDI) paperwork from this site. It's a super checklist and will avoid you forgetting things. Holman is very familiar with it.

Try not to bring kids with you--they'll get bored and distract you. Contact Holman and see about hiring a 4 hour baby-sitter. The $50 or so will be well worth it to have the munchkins out of the way for the PDI.

Allow 3 - 4 hours, esp. if this is your first TT (it was our first one, too). Bring flashlights, a couple of notepads, pens, and wear old clothes. Have DW wear jeans or some such so she can climb ladders without flashing the assembled multitudes. Holman will offer to let you stay overnight in your new TT "up against the fence." They fill your fresh water and propane tanks, and have 30 amp hookups so you have all the comforts.

BUT the best part is that you get to try everything out that night and really check it out. We found a bad door opener switch on the microwave--their tech replaced the whole unit in less than 5 minutes. You'll get to try out the furnace, the stove, oven and so forth. Super offer and well worth it. And you don't have to pay to stay in a motel! There is a decent chain restaurant withing walking distance (it's been 2 years and I forget the name of the place). Eating out means you don't need to actually cook, but we made the coffee the next morning. That saves you the aggravation of bringing all the needed kitchen stuff for one meal...

Remember to bring sheets, towels, and pillow cases, of course. Your TV going to Holman might be a bit crowded (our was) but most of the "stuff" will be coming back to FL in the TT.

Best of luck from a former newbie!!!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

hautevue said:


> Welcome!!! It looks like you're going to Holman in Ohio, right? They were great with us in 2009 when we then-newbies went to Ohio to pick up ours.
> 
> Print out the Predelivery Inspection (PDI) paperwork from this site. It's a super checklist and will avoid you forgetting things. Holman is very familiar with it.
> 
> ...


Wow! Great reply from hautevue, so there's not too much to add to that! However, I would like to welcome you to Outbackers. There are a lot of experienced folks here that are willing to give you help and advice. Sit back, make yourself comfortable and learn from the rest of us. I hope you love your new camper and have many happy years with it.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers! There's a great group of people here, ready to help with any questions.

Congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats on the new camper and good luck on the trip.

We did this last summer and made a two week trip out of it. This is what the back of the truck looked like on the way out. Basically 10 pounds of crap in a 5 pound bag.









JR


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.















We drove from Oregon to Michigan to get our 301BQ....


----------



## Mbrwr (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome and all the tips!! We are indeed going to Holmans. Nobody down here could do better in pricing plus we'll be in KY for Thanksgiving anyway. Wish we could make a longer camping trip out of this but the kids have to be back in School on Monday.







But I'm pretty sure we will take advantage of sleeping there that night and testing the TT before driving back.







Thanks again!!

The BruCru


----------



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

congtats and enjoy the TT while the kids are young. look forward to seeing you on the road


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Congrats on the new TT also - don't forget to take some pictures to share with us!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations on you new trailer!

We also bought our 301BQ from Holman's earlier this year. We are very satisfied with our experience with Holman's sales. However, you need to be a bit careful on the service department. We bought a hitch from them as well and they basically just eyeballed the installation. When I went out and looked at the setup, the trailer was sitting VERY tail heavy. I told the tech that this was not good and that I wanted it readjusted. He tried to BS me and tell me that you want the trailer tail to be lower. I responded that he was wrong and that a tail heavy trailer is a recipe for sway. He became agitated and tried to make the case that it was best if I had a tail heavy trailer. I could tell he just didn't want to do the work, it was near quitting time on a Saturday. He eventually readjusted the hitch, better, but still wrong. I had to redo it after I left. Be careful when you pick up the trailer and make sure it is set up correct.

I want again reiterate that we had a good experience with Holman's and would not hesitate to buy from them again. Just be careful and watch your tech and check your setup closely. If you can can get the hitch online bring some tools with you, you can set up yourself and save some money. You will likely be readjusting the whole setup anyway.

DAN


----------



## CAMike (Aug 8, 2011)

We have a 10 year old and 7 year old as well and just upgraded from a pop-up to a 25 RSS. You will love the Outback. Our kids feel like it is the Ritz Carlton on wheels after the pop-up!!! Welcome.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new home away from home







We also purchased out of state and the hitch was close but no cigar.Once we got home I removed the hitch and started from scratch and it changed the towing performace for the better.Hope this helps


----------



## e5b (May 26, 2011)

We did the same thing this summer: traded in our popup for a 312BH. We love it.

Good luck. You'll find all kinds of good info on this site.


----------



## Mbrwr (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks everybody! It's almost time to get our TT and the whole family is very excited!!! We're driving up to KY today and will pick up the TT in Ohio on Friday. The plan is to sleep at Holmans and start the drive back Saturday morning, camp for a night somewhere (very excited about that) and finish the drive back to Florida Sunday!

Can't wait!!!! Will post pictures soon!


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

We're getting a 230RS most probably from Holman also. My local Camping World wants 2500 more. So I might be taking that 10hr drive someday. I look forward to the review of your trip.

Good Luck and Congrats!


----------

